# Facebook



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I may need your help. I have 37 pending friend requests and I don't recognize people's names.

Don't want to be rude and "ignore" you. So if you have sent me a request and I haven't responded....please let me know who you are. Every time I add a few more....twice as many pop up soon after! :w00t:

It's a never ending cycle. It would be good to know who are your friends, and I must say I have quite a few that I don't know, some don't even speak english, but they have maltese.  :blush:. Just trying to do this the right way. Thanks.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, I have a ridiculous number of friends I don't know.:embarrassed: And yes it seems to be a never ending cycle.

I will say, some of them I have accepted and been thrilled to "get to know." Others have annoyed me and I have de-friended them (gross posts). But for the most part, I accept and then enjoy looking at their pictures. 

I do have my lists in categories to help me manage them.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Isn't it hilarious that we know each other by our malt's names? :HistericalSmiley:To think - there are real people behind the precious pups! :biggrin: I have to try so hard to match the human with the malt!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> LOL, I have a ridiculous number of friends I don't know.:embarrassed: And yes it seems to be a never ending cycle.
> 
> I will say, some of them I have accepted and been thrilled to "get to know." Others have annoyed me and I have de-friended them (gross posts). But for the most part, I accept and then enjoy looking at their pictures.
> 
> I do have my lists in categories to help me manage them.



Carina - I made lists to help me keep track of how I know people and in my case what year they were students of mine. It helps.. I love looking at many of the beautiful show malts from all over the world - but i usually get to see their pictures from other friends websites.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley:

If I don't know who they are, I've been known to ask, "Who Are You?"

One gal responded with, "Oooops, wrong person. Sorry, but I don't like dogs" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> If I don't know who they are, I've been known to ask, "Who Are You?"
> 
> One gal responded with, "*Oooops, wrong person. * Sorry, but I don't like dogs" :HistericalSmiley:


:rofl: I sometimes wonder if some just randomly send these invites lol


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep, I have been getting requests from all over the world:huh: i ignore most of them. I also think it is a little scary.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I only have people who are my friends . I don't like people I don't know well to have access to my page. I will never accept people I don't know or an acquaintance I am not comfortable with. Some people have 300 400 and up friends, I don't even know that many people in my life.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> LMFAO ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> If I don't know who they are, I've been known to ask, "Who Are You?"
> 
> One gal responded with, "Oooops, wrong person. Sorry, but I don't like dogs" :HistericalSmiley:


Don't like dogs :w00t:, boy was she correct "oooops wrong person"....:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

drclee said:


> Isn't it hilarious that we know each other by our malt's names? :HistericalSmiley:To think - there are real people behind the precious pups! :biggrin: I have to try so hard to match the human with the malt!


I try hard to do the same thing and I have found that my Friend Request is accepted if I tell the person who I am (usually I say Hi! Its Erin and Hunter from SM).

I have ignored a lot of requests when I can't place the person or the malt. So, if I ignored you (I'm sorry) just let me know who you are.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat, what I do sometimes is confirm the request, then check out their page. If you look in the photos, you can see their Malt. That can help you recognize SM people.

If they have 1,000 friends, they are just friend collectors and I remove them immediately.

I do go through and cull my friends periodically, too.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I am also guilty of not adding when requested. :innocent: To be completely honest my non malt friends have been bugging me to get on facebook for the longest time but I never really saw the need when I talk to them already. lol. I did however finally get on only a few months ago b/c I wanted access to Shinemore's fb page. :blush: I only "confirm" and add friends on if they truly are my friends. If I get a request from someone from this forum and I am not familiar with the name I ask another friend who will tell me who it is then I decide if I want to add or not. I don't have over 200+ since I like to think my info/albums are personal seeing that I have my children on it.  Whom I do accept I like to get to know even better and allow access to all my info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll accept people if I see that we share a number of similar friends. When requesting I also try to (but sometimes forget) to indicate who I am and where I knwo you from. I also have my friends categorized and enjoy seeing all the pics from all over the world. You can also customize facebook so that not everyone sees everything i.e., if you want one person to just see your wall posts and nothing else (no pics, no info) you can go into your settings select that person (or group) and indicate whether or not they can view certain items.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Pat, what I do sometimes is confirm the request, then check out their page. If you look in the photos, you can see their Malt. That can help you recognize SM people.
> 
> If they have 1,000 friends, they are just friend collectors and I remove them immediately.
> 
> I do go through and cull my friends periodically, too.


Marj -- I do the same thing now. I think I recently removed about 300 people that I didn't know. I've also had a lot of SMers that are on FB contact me and ask who "John Smith" is (for example) because they see that he/she is a friend of mine but don't know who they are. I usually am able to tell them who they are from SM. (I've been lucky because I've run the Secret Santa for the last few years and have the questionnaires with everyone's REAL names. LOL).

Dixie's Mom (Elaine) recently asked me who someone was and I realized that I had no idea and that's when I started culling people like crazy. I had one person that spoke Hungrarian (or something), which I don't speak. She would send me a personal message EVERY DAY. I'm sure that she thought I was extremely rude because I never answered her. LOL

Now if I ask someone to be my friend (and they're from SM), I put that I'm Lacie's Mom on SM in the comments so that they, hopefully recognize who I am.:thumbsup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I should really go through and delete some of my "friends". I also have mass quantities of random Maltese owners from all over the world as my friends. I don't really mind though, because I never post anything personal on my page. Usually its all about the games. Who got what present, or game prize, or a new barn, or whatever...:brownbag:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have almost 500 friends now and about half of them have pics of maltese lol!
I don't know them though!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I havea few friends that post in a foreign language ! Its so foreign I don't even know what language it is ! ha! I figure if they have a Maltese they can't be bad.....


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I feel your pain. 
Only sometimes there are just random grown ups(no malts) from other countries, AND we have no mutual friends. HOW DO THEY FIND ME??? I don't know. 

FB also thinks that since my school is in Fairfax County, that I know every other teenager that goes to a school in my county sooo I get a lot of "people you may know" friend request. But I do add everybody that's in my school's network because chances are I know them or they know me. And yes, my school is a high/middle school, I'm very involved within it too, so I pretty much know everybody there. LOL That's where my 1000+ friends come from. 

I used to just accept everybody on FB, but now I have almost 1200 friends, and I know personally 2/3 of them, the other 1/3 are dog people. I need to go through and delete some eventually(no sm people) But its a lot better than my good old myspace days though, I think I had 1800 friends then?! LOL

I also don't friend request people, only people I know personally. Everybody else just adds me. So don't take it personal if we're not friend's on FB! I don't have my profile on private either so anybody can see anything basically, and my pics with miss Gigi. LOL

I also don't do games or gifts or anthing else. I just chat. I'm mainly on FB to talk to the same people that I talk to at school for 8+ hours when I'm at home. LOL


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> I should really go through and delete some of my "friends". I also have mass quantities of random Maltese owners from all over the world as my friends. I don't really mind though, because I never post anything personal on my page. Usually its all about the games. Who got what present, or game prize, or a new barn, or whatever...:brownbag:


 

LOL, me too, me too!!! I'm sortof a farmville addict in recovery - haven't had much time to harvest my crops and plant new seeds lately. I do however update my status every now and then.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> I havea few friends that post in a foreign language ! Its so foreign I don't even know what language it is ! ha! I figure if they have a Maltese they can't be bad.....


 
Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One time after posting a picture of Ava, I got a PM in french! Strange, but I could kind of figure it out...la petite chen.....she liked my little dog.... 

At first I thought it was really strange, then I thought it was pretty cool. But I keep seeing posts in different languages, that does me no good at all.  I may be deleting them soon....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am new to FB and I really just accepted anyone with a maltese dog. I have been turning down men when I look at their profile, they are looking for women, I put ignore. I cannot believe it. One young guy wanted to be friends and I looked because it said he owned a kennel in Mexico and it was a rundown looking pet shop that sold Maltese dogs and he was looking for women. Well, he went to the ignore pile too. Maybe I am just scared about such things and they are trying to be socialable but I don't want anyone suspicious......One thing I wanted to say, please don't be offended because I don't answer you about the games. I know nothing about them and I just ignore it....Maybe I will learn that later. I am beginning to like it though.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

2maltmom said:


> One time after posting a picture of Ava, I got a PM in french! Strange, but I could kind of figure it out...la petite chen.....she liked my little dog....
> 
> At first I thought it was really strange, then I thought it was pretty cool. But I keep seeing posts in different languages, that does me no good at all.  I may be deleting them soon....


On this new computer that I got Pat, at the top, it has a clickable icon that says translate this page. I haven't used it but I found it was interesting~~a woman in Argentina wrote me in spanish? and all I knew was Hola Dianne.....LOL! I didn't know I had the icon then and I have deleted the message~


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I accept only people I know. So if you want to be my friend, you need to tell me your SM and dog name so I can place you. I don't care about the games on FB and have hidden most of them so I am not flooded with posts from people who play them. Wish I could hide too the posts who say so and so are now friend. I don't care who you are friends with.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> I accept only people I know. So if you want to be my friend, you need to tell me your SM and dog name so I can place you. I don't care about the games on FB and have hidden most of them so I am not flooded with posts from people who play them. Wish I could hide too the posts who say so and so are now friend. I don't care who you are friends with.


Wish I can hide all the thousands of conversations too. *Never say anything on FB you don't want the whole world to know about.*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> I accept only people I know. So if you want to be my friend, you need to tell me your SM and dog name so I can place you. I don't care about the games on FB and have hidden most of them so I am not flooded with posts from people who play them. Wish I could hide too the posts who say so and so are now friend. I don't care who you are friends with.


I think if you click "Hide" beside that post, it may hide all future ones, but I'm not sure.

I do that with certain people (like the foreign ones that I don't understand) and with the posts about what level people have achieved for a game.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You can hide a person and their conversations. Mouse over to the right of the person's post. Click on "hide."You can also hide the detailed amount of info you receive. Go to your settings. 

I have to hide my foul-mouthed nephew...lol...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> You can hide a person and their conversations. Mouse over to the right of the person's post. Click on "hide."You can also hide the detailed amount of info you receive. Go to your settings.
> 
> I have to hide my foul-mouthed nephew...lol...


Suzan, I am confused, if you click hide, does that mean you can see it but no one else can???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have "hidden" all the games. Don't have time for that stuff. Maybe I'll hide all the posts in different languages too.....I don't look at them, they just take up space....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried to hide the friend thing but if you do you hide the person too and I don't want to do that. You can hide the games and applications but the friends are still there.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I just noticed today I have over 700 friends. :w00t: I have a lot of family members on FB but the majority are beautiful white fluffies. I get invitations to join groups in languages I don't even know what they are. The ignore button comes in handy.:thumbsup:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

if you go under the privacy settings, you an customize what different people can see. i have lists that allow my besties to see everything and lists that allow random aquantances to see just a few things. it comes in handy to keep things private. i just thought this would be helpful if you are worried about privacy and strangers


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> I just noticed today I have over 700 friends. :w00t: I have a lot of family members on FB but the majority are beautiful white fluffies. I get invitations to join groups in languages I don't even know what they are. The ignore button comes in handy.:thumbsup:


They may have sent you friend request because of your store. I get that a lot. I try to direct people I don't really know to my Fan page and keep my FB account for my real friends.

There is a new privacy concern now that outside websites have access to your information through FB. Even if you uncheck it in your Privacy settings, they can still access your information, i.e, what websites you visit, what you read on them, etc. through your friends.

Poked: Time to review your Facebook privacy settings again

You really might want to consider culling your friend list. I keep mine to about 150 tops.

You really have to be careful about Groups, too. That's where most of the viruses and/or hackers come from, not the games. There was one before Christmas about adding a "dislike" button that was a virus to hack into your personal information.

FB is fun, but we have to remember "stranger danger".


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> They may have sent you friend request because of your store. I get that a lot. I try to direct people I don't really know to my Fan page and keep my FB account for my real friends.
> 
> There is a new privacy concern now that outside websites have access to your information through FB. Even if you uncheck it in your Privacy settings, they can still access your information, i.e, what websites you visit, what you read on them, etc. through your friends.
> 
> ...


I'll go check it now. I hope I'm in that 150.:blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> I'll go check it now. I hope I'm in that 150.:blush:


You know you are!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I now just look to see if Pat's friends with them.. and then I accept them!! (j/k) :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Romo's mommy said:


> I did however finally get on only a few months ago b/c I wanted access to Shinemore's fb page. :blush:


LOOOOOL I guess we two are the same towards facebook  

I actually had an account with people I actually know in person (met in person): here and oversea. However, I deactivated that account after BBM took over our lives in Facebook :HistericalSmileyarty moved to BBM - and trust me, we love it muuuuuuuuuch better in BBM  

I opened a new account in FB recently, but only to join some dog related stuff & dog lover people (and a couple other groups: related to horses for example) - Shinemore pictures are treats to me + few other malts related stuff  but that's pretty much it! - my current FB page isn't as personal as the page that I once had. I don't access my new FB page as crazy frenquently as I used to with the one I had - I really don't have the time for that. 

Regarding friend invites, I check on mutual friends before accepting. All my FB contacts are *online* people I know; many are dear to me.

Kat


----------

